# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  Any luck running Google Chrome on Wine?

## Starks

It's out.

http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html

Different executable: http://dl.google.com/update2/installers/ChromeSetup.exe

----------


## jfernyhough

The web installer crashes when trying to connect to the net. I haven't managed to catch the downloaded installer in Windows yet, I'm going to have to play with folder permissions so it can't delete the downloaded file.

Looks good. Lightning quick. Doesn't mouse-scroll properly up and left though down and right work fine. Can't wait for the code to be rolled into Firefox 4.

----------


## jfernyhough

Success! This is the file that is downloaded and uncompressed (somewhere) on the system.

The original file is a 22MB 7zip, I recompressed it and it went down to 6MB. Just need to upload it somewhere...

----------


## jfernyhough

OK. Have at it. Rebooting myself now.  :Smile: 

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=b...db6fb9a8902bda

----------


## lolcese

Thanks, but it doesn't work for me.
After wine ./chrome.exe I get

fixme:ntdll:NtSetInformationProcess (0xffffffff,0x00000022,0x32fbd0,0x00000004) stub

----------


## Mercury_Alpha

Yeah, I get no dice either. WINE 1.1.3, right-click on "chrome.exe," select the WINE loader option -- and nothing happens. Ah well.

----------


## Tronex

Same problem here. I tried ChromeSetup.exe first, but got some problem with the IsAdminUser method...

----------


## jfernyhough

> Thanks, but it doesn't work for me.
> After wine ./chrome.exe I get
> 
> fixme:ntdll:NtSetInformationProcess (0xffffffff,0x00000022,0x32fbd0,0x00000004) stub


Bah, same with me (Wine 1.1.3~winehq0~ubuntu~8.04-0ubuntu1).

----------


## nuttycc

fixme:ntdll:NtSetInformationProcess (0xffffffff,0x00000022,0x32fbd0,0x00000004) stub

I get this too. You're not allowed to use a native ntdll.dll (although I think I'm barking up the wrong tree by considering this).

"NtSetInformationProcess" comes up with quite a lot in google, none of which I understand, but someone else might  :Smile:

----------


## pili

haha
10 points to the first freak that get this working. Please post it on winedb

----------


## loneowais

Here is how to do it...

Very easy guide..

http://technology-included.blogspot.com/2008/10/google-chrome-on-ubuntu-linux.html :Guitar:

----------


## loneowais

> Well, sort of. 
> 
> I have the 7.3 mb ChromeInstaller.exe file if someone has a place to put it for everyone to access. Seems that every link I clicked on was either a dead link or a link to the smaller kb file that won't work.
> 
> I DOWNLOADED THIS FILE VIA WINDOWS.
> 
> E-mail me or respond here with a location to upload the file to and I will get the file uploaded. I don't have a file sharing site that I use.
> 
> As far as I could find out, the best way to get Chrome installed, is to use a full .exe installation file and tweak your wine with this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=908493&page=5



You can use the 7mb install in the above mentioned method..

----------


## dmdil

http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en...table_i386_deb

this link have chrome for ubuntu 9.10

just save the file and install

----------


## shaceyMcbride10

I have tried the steps you mention..But looks like something went wrong. Can't figure it out.. :Sad:

----------


## whitneyd

google chrome has its own standards for web building 

any luck running chrome on http://gimmesomeluck.com

----------


## GeoPirate

I'm just curious, at this point why would somone try and run it on wine instead of using the linux version?

----------


## macem29

also wondering, as chrome was based on chromium, why not just use chromium and skip the windows version, and wine? or is this the same question as the one above me?

----------


## Amathist

why not use the version for Ubuntu? it is in the repos. I use it  and it works fine.  they actually have two versions, chrome and chromium.  both are basicly the same really.

if you don't want to use the repos go here :
http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.ht...=homepagepromo

----------

